# Questions for you fine sirs and ladies



## TheYellowMustang (Aug 18, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration)
2. What are you eating for dinner today?
3. Cats or dogs?
4. Pink or blue?
5. Black or white?
6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day)
7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of)
8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc.
9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...?


Mine:
1. Friends
2. Whatever you're having, that's why I asked
3. Dogs
4. Either, just not purple. Blue?
5. I look better in black
6. Khaleesi/Daenerys (I only know about the things that have happened on the show, NO SPOILERS or I will hunt you down and force-feed you snails)
7. Cotton sheets
8. Alabama Whitman from True Romance
9. Beer

Now you go. 

Reason behind post: Bored, been awake all night because I can't keep going to bed at sunrise and waking up for dinner.


----------



## Sam (Aug 18, 2013)

1. _24 _

2. Roast stuffed turkey and ham. 

3. Primarily dogs, but I have nothing against cats. 

4. Blue. 

5. Black.

6. John Reese, from _Person of Interest. _

7. Cotton. 

8. Jack Bauer, from _24. _​

9. I gave up alcohol ten years ago.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 18, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration)--- _Spooks_
 2. What are you eating for dinner today? - _Depends what you call dinner, for me, dinner is the evening meal, so Fillet de Boeuf en Croute washed down with a 1990 Margaux_
 3. Cats or dogs? --- _Neither or both_
 4. Pink or blue? --- _Pink for a girl blue for a boy_
 5. Black or white? - _It is politically incorrect to distinguish between the two_
 6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day) --- _Solomon_
 7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of) ---_ Linen_
 8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc. --- _Modesty Blaise_
 9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...? --- _Aqua Vitae_


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 18, 2013)

Sam said:


> 9. I gave up alcohol ten years ago.





I have never been drunk on alcohol in my life, I have been intoxicated by good company many times...


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 18, 2013)

1. House.
2. I'm not sure. But there will most likely be rice in there.
3. Cats
4. Blue
5. Black
6. Tough, this one. I can't give a single answer, sorry. 
7. Cotton
8. Gah... Hmm... Sherlock Holmes?
9. I've never been drunk. Tipsy, yes, drunk, no. I'm afraid of hangovers.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Aug 18, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> 5. Black or white? - _It is politically incorrect to distinguish between the two_



What...? I meant as in the colors, not skin, if that's what you're thinking.

You know, white: the sun, white clothes, clouds, lilies, light
and black: the night sky, leather, black clothes, shadows, darkness

... I said black because 1. I look damn good in black clothes and 2. I love the night, not too crazy about the sun.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Aug 18, 2013)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> I'm afraid of hangovers.



With good reason.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2013)

1. ...favorites show? Currently? Boardwalk Empire.
2. Dinner? I believe it is "...beef by-products." Yep, says it right on the can.
3. Cats? Dogs? Uh...lets see...this one's for dogs.
4. Pink? Blue? Apparently pink...yes, I did the wash and something red was hiding in there, so...a load of whites is now 'pinks'. Sorry Dear.
5. T.V.? Color...has to be color
6. Duncan McCloud.  I love the reaction he gets. From the men it's "Arg! It Duncan McCloud of the Clan McCloud! Off with his head!", and from the women it's "Oh Duncan, off with my clothes!"
7. Egyptian cotton with a minimum 1200 thread count (okay, I just heard that was good. I've really have no idea)
8. same as #6. (man, have you seen the women on that show?)
9. Ale! Trappist Ale. I want to be Friar Tuck (but I'm sticking with my answer in #6 )


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 18, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> What...? I meant as in the colors, not skin, if that's what you're thinking.



I knew that.... And if you are your avatar, then you're right, you look good in... probably.... anything.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 18, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration) _Auf Wiedersehen, Pet_
2. What are you eating for dinner today? _Scotch pie_
3. Cats or dogs? _Dogs_
4. Pink or blue? _Blue_
5. Black or white? _Black_
6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day) _Dave Lister (Red Dwarf)_
7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of) _Cotton_
8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc. _Pass_
9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...? _Jim Beam_


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Hard to choose: The Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, Tales From the Dark Side, X-Files, House, American Horror Story, The Walking Dead.
2. Probably pizza at a birthday party.
3. Dogs...Rottweiler preferably.
4. Neither.
5. Both.
6. Tyler Durden.
7. Cotton, with highest possible thread count.
8. This seems like it would tie in with number 6.
9. Jack Daniel's Single Barrel Whiskey.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex!!!
2. Fajitas, probably.
3. 3 cats. 3 dogs. 
4. BLUE!!!!!
5. BLACK AND WHITE!!11!!!
6. Hmm... difficult... very difficult... I guess that means The Sorting Hat.
7. I will sleep on sheets made from coconut rinds, if I must, but I will sleep.
8. Wolverine
9. Water. If I could get drunk on water, that would be awesome, healthy, and inexpensive.


----------



## escorial (Aug 18, 2013)

1..Family Guy
2..Tuna
3..Both..never had a cat
4..Blue
5..Black
6..007
7..cotton..I'm single
8..Doc.. from Cannery Row
9..Red wine


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 18, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> 6. Hmm... difficult... very difficult... I guess that means The Sorting Hat.



Epic. :thumbl:


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 18, 2013)

1. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

2. Quinoa Salad and some kind of squash-veg thing with cashew butter.

3. Dogs

4. Pink

5. Black

6. Paul Atreides

7. Cotton

8. Tintin

9. New Belgium's 1554 (although I gave up alcohol a long time ago)


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Aug 18, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> 1. Hard to choose: The Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, Tales From the Dark Side, X-Files, House, American Horror Story, The Walking Dead.
> 2. Probably pizza at a birthday party.
> 3. Dogs...Rottweiler preferably.
> 4. Neither.
> ...



You'd want to spend the rest of your life as someone else's imaginary friend...? I gotta say, that is an odd choice. Interesting though. If you mean Tyler Durden as a living, breathing person then... no, still a bit odd. And kinda cool.


----------



## beanlord56 (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Either Firefly or Avatar: The Last Airbender. Flip a coin on it.
2. Not a clue. With the lunch I had, I may not be able to eat until Tuesday.
3. Both
4. Blue
5. Black
6. I'd prefer to be myself. Though if I had no choice, either Mal Reynolds from Firefly or Han Solo from Star Wars
7. Cotton
8. A toss between Mal Reynolds, Han Solo, Kara "Starbuck" Thrace from Battlestar Galactica, Spock from Star Trek and Jim Raynor from StarCraft.
9. I don't drink alcohol. Tea is fine, though.


----------



## Circadian (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Star Trek and Doctor Who
2. Chicken enchiladas
3. Cats, although I really like dogs too
4. Blue
5. Black
6. Very hard decision, maybe Donna Noble
7. Cotton
8. That's an even harder one.  Probably the Doctor or Dr. McCoy.  Or Zuko.  Or Snape.  Or...
9. The only alcohol I've ever consumed in my entire life was a thimble-sized glass of wine during Communion.  Umm...but smoothies would be nice.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 18, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> 9. Water. If I could get drunk on water, that would be awesome, healthy, and inexpensive.



But then it wouldn't be healthy and inexpensive if you could get drunk on it


----------



## philistine (Aug 18, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> 1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration)
> 2. What are you eating for dinner today?
> 3. Cats or dogs?
> 4. Pink or blue?
> ...



1. Frasier
2. I just finished a spicy chicken pizza.
3. Dogs, by a clear mile.
4. Blue
5. Black
6. Palamède, Baron de Charlus, from Proust's _À la recherche du temps perdu_, or Lord Henry Wotton from Wilde's _The Picture of Dorian Gray_.
7. Cotton
8. Rick Blaine, _Casablanca_.
9. Laphroaig, no ice, neat.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 18, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? 
_Blackadder II_/_the Third_.  

2. What are you eating for dinner today?
Spicy chicken and rice with coleslaw. 

3. Cats or dogs?
Cats make me laugh more, but dogs are generally more loving _and_ make me laugh, so dogs. I love both.

4. Pink or blue?
I like pink, but it's too busy for my eyes. Blue is soothing and reminds me of the sea. Blue.

5. Black or white?
Black. It's the most evocative of the colours, for me. 

6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day)
Jean-Luc Picard. He is a paragon, and does right by anyone regardless of race, gender, whatever. He's the holotype of a perfect human race that we should have become by now, and a beacon of hope. 

7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of).
Cotton. Silk is nice but not that durable, and it needs to be washed by hand if I'm not mistaken. Cotton is versatile, so cotton.

8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc.
There is no definite answer, I've enjoyed too many. Sometimes it's Bernard Black, sometimes it's Sherlock Holmes, sometimes it's Magneto from X-Men. I won't give an absolute, but for today the answer is the same I gave for question 6.

9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...?
Blood.


----------



## Mariner (Aug 18, 2013)

1) Doctor Who, How I Met Your Mother or The Last Leg
2) I had Bacon, Egg, Mushroom and Tomato.
3) Cats, as I have one. They are hilarious.
4) Blue. A more natural colour.
5) Both. Black and White Stripes.
6) Hmm, Tricky. Don't really know.
7) I have no preference.
8) Again, Tricky.
9) Fanta, just Fanta.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 18, 2013)

Mariner, why do you so often add duplicate content to your posts? 

The last time I asked you this you said you didn't know how it had happened, but this is clearly not a forum glitch and something you are doing manually. Why??


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Downton Abbey or Sherlock...anything PBS.
2. Not sure yet but I have plans to eat out with my boyfriend. His choice tonight.
3. CatDog :icon_cheesygrin: But really, cats.
4. Blue.
5. Black. (Bruise colors are the best.)
6. Oh gosh...umm San from Princess Mononoke.
7. Cotton in the summer, flannel in the winter.
8. Prince Zuko from Avatar is the first that comes to mind.
9. I'm straight edge for life. So no alcohol. :eagerness:


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 18, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Mariner, why do you so often add duplicate content to our posts?
> 
> The last time I asked you this you said you didn't know how it had happened, but this is clearly not a forum glitch and something you are doing manually. Why??



It actually is a forum glitch, though I don't know what causes it.


1. At the moment? Vikings
2. Honey chicken because it's delicious
3. Cats
4. Blue
5. White
6. Robin Hood
7. Cotton/linen
8. Peter Pan
9. Beer: Australia's water


----------



## OurJud (Aug 18, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> It actually is a forum glitch, though I don't know what causes it.



Well if that is the case, how would one get the --- Updated --- line without adding it manually? The only option we have which is similar to updating is the edit function, but that alert appears at the foot of the posts.

Not that I'm suggesting either you or Mariner are wrong, but I've only ever seen it happen with his posts.


----------



## Mariner (Aug 19, 2013)

Again, I didn't know anything with that "Updated" Line. 
Reason for Post duplication- I use a Mobile device. I may have tapped the Post button twice.
Reason for Updated Line- No clue. I'm on holiday at the moment. Possibly the wifi. It's very slow. Or a Glitch maybe?


----------



## Sam (Aug 19, 2013)

If you want to discuss glitches, Tech Central is the place to go.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Aug 19, 2013)

1. _The X-Files, _when it's good. Forgiving the times when it's very, very bad.
2. Not yet decided. Think there may be pork involved.
3. I like both, but my man is allergic to cats, so I have a very nice dog.
4. Blue.
5. Black.
6. Huh. You know, most of the characters I like best are pretty miserable. So how about a nice Mary Sue--let's say Seven of Nine. She's hot, she's smart, she kicks butt, she can basically do anything. Sounds like an okay situation.
7. Cotton, I think. I've never slept on silk sheets. I'm sure they're nice.
8. The narrator in _Fight Club_. Lucy in _Villette._
9. Wine. A good, light red.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 19, 2013)

1. Current = Criminal Minds, All-time = Twilight Zone
2. Hamburgers
3. Dogs
4. Pink
5. Black
6. Doc Savage
7. Cotton
8. Sir John Falstaff
9. Don't get drunk no mo'


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 19, 2013)

_1. What is your favorite TV show?
_
I don't watch television, sorry! 

_2. What are you eating for dinner today?
_
Pizza!

_3. Cats or dogs?
_
They both taste delicious with ketchup!

_4. Pink or blue?
_
Blue. Or pink. Yes.

_5. Black or white?
_
Grey!

_6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day)
_
Peter Parker (Spider-Man).

_7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of)
_
Egyptian Cotton!

_8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc.
_
Noran Radd (The Silver Surfer)

_9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...?_

Water! It's literally an elixir of life.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 26, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration) General Hospital 
2. What are you eating for dinner today? Grilled mint and honey chicken breasts with acorn squash
3. Cats or dogs? Dogs but I love cats too
4. Pink or blue? Blue
5. Black or white? black
6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day) Jonathan Livingston Seagull
7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of) cotton
8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc. Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim - YouTube
and pretty much anything he does
9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...? wine  and yes I can.


----------



## Alabastrine (Aug 26, 2013)

1. What is your favorite TV show? (I've seen all of my favorites 10 times, I need some inspiration) 
2. What are you eating for dinner today?
3. Cats or dogs?
4. Pink or blue?
5. Black or white?
6. If you could be any character from any fictional story...? (Forever, not for a day)
7. Silk sheets VS cotton sheets (or whatever the normal ones are made of)
8. Favorite character from any book, movie, song, show, short-story etc.
9. If you could only get drunk on one type of beverage for the rest of your life...?

1.) Sherlock (BBC) 
2.) Whatever I can find lurking in my fridge that doesn't smell or look suspicious
3.) Cats
4.) Blue
5.) Black
6.) I can't pick just one. 
7.) Silk
8.) I sadly love characters that are damaged, so to pick one would mean I would have a pretty sh*tty life. Actually, Sherlock Holmes wouldn't be so bad. He's brilliant
9.) Wine


----------



## Fred (Aug 26, 2013)

1. So many… but the one I'm hungriest for at the moment is Game of Thrones
2. I had a chicken salad, but I wanted something spicy.
3. Dogs.
4. Blue.
5. Ooh… tough… sadly, not even black can make _me_ look good!
6. Richard Castle, from _Castle_. Or Sam Axe in _Burn Notice. _I'd like to say Walker, from _Point Blank_ (the 1967 movie) but I could never carry off a Lee Marvin… I'm much more like Holland in _The Lavender Hill Mob_.
7. Freshly laundered cotton sheets. (Never slept in silk, but I can't imagine they'd be better)
8. Too many to choose from… I watched Evil Dead II again the other night, so Ash is barging toward the front at the moment... 
9. A good Norfolk ale from Woodforde's, or Bunce's Sign of Spring, from Stonehenge brewery. Although I'd rather not get too drunk, because that much beer takes up an awful lot of room...


----------

